# Warrior



## fuddnuddler (11/12/12)

> Pedigree
> A proprietary variety
> 
> Brewing Usage
> ...


*MOD: *Edited by Lord Raja Goomba I to insert description at top of topic. Original post below:

Am just wondering if anyone has experiences/thoughts of Warrior hops?

Can they be used for flavour/aroma rather than just bittering?

cheers


----------



## sponge (11/12/12)

A litle info

They do seem to be more suited to bittering as I have seen quite a bit on here, but I'm sure there's someone who has used them late in the boil as a little test.


----------



## carniebrew (11/12/12)

I was chatting to Chris at G&G about these hops, definitely intended for bittering with 16% alpha acids! I was going to use 60 grams @ 60 mins of Willamette in my upcoming Amber Ale but Chris explained how 20 grams of Warrior would achieve the same IBU....saving the Willamette for the aroma hopping late in the boil.

So I haven't used them yet, probably will do so this weekend.


----------



## rehab (11/12/12)

What type of flavour comes from these hops? 
I know this is good for bittering but must give off some sort of flavour/aroma in parts also?


----------



## rosswill (22/6/13)

fuddnuddler said:


> Am just wondering if anyone has experiences/thoughts of Warrior hops?
> 
> Can they be used for flavour/aroma rather than just bittering?
> 
> cheers


Ok, so like everyone else, I got some of this hop to see what it was like as a bittering hop. Can't recall what I made, but it was a very clean, neutral bittering hop. The thing that struck me though, was when I opened the hop packet, the aroma was fantastic. I thought to myself, this must make a decent flavour/aroma hop if it smells this good. I did a bit of a search on the net, and couldn't see that anyone had done much with the hop in the flavour/aroma department.

Anyhoo, to make a long story short, I made 10 minute pilsener to try it out. 25 litre batch. 95% pilsener, 5% carapils. 60g Warrior at 10 minutes. S-189. 31 IBUs.

The beer turned out like beer. Not much else. All very drinkable, but not much to excite the average craft brewer. Mind you, the mega swill drinkers would love it. If there is any flavour at all, it is a slight lemon tang in the background, but you really have to look for it.

So I've learnt, great dry aroma does not equate to great flavour/aroma in the finished beer. A neutral bittering hop, is probably not going to throw great flavour. Oh well, now to get through a pleasant, though bland keg.

Live and learn.


----------



## Yob (22/6/13)

keg hop it with something exciting for a few days and enjoy


----------



## carniebrew (22/6/13)

rosswill said:


> Ok, so like everyone else, I got some of this hop to see what it was like as a bittering hop. Can't recall what I made, but it was a very clean, neutral bittering hop. The thing that struck me though, was when I opened the hop packet, the aroma was fantastic. I thought to myself, this must make a decent flavour/aroma hop if it smells this good. I did a bit of a search on the net, and couldn't see that anyone had done much with the hop in the flavour/aroma department.
> 
> Anyhoo, to make a long story short, I made 10 minute pilsener to try it out. 25 litre batch. 95% pilsener, 5% carapils. 60g Warrior at 10 minutes. S-189. 31 IBUs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for having a go and reporting back mate. I've used this hop tons of times now, in almost every pale ale I've made, and most recently in an IPA, but always as 60 min bittering addition. I admire how it allows the late hops to shine through. Just for something different recently I used Cascade as my bittering hop in my latest house pale ale, with a similar late hopping schedule and good old us-05, and it tastes pretty much identical to every other pale ale I've made, so that tells me all I need to know. Warrior will remain my go-to pale ale bittering hop from here on out. When 15gm @ 60 can give you ~30 IBU (20l) it's hard to argue with that kind of value.


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (11/7/13)

BUMP
I've done a search but can't find much specific info.

Is there much of a of a difference in the bitterness (eg harshness/flavour etc.) when going with a short boil of a larger amount of hops rather than a longer boil with smaller amount?.
For example if I was to use 20gms Warrior at 60mins (35.06 IBU) verse 26 gms at 30 mins (35.09 IBU) (IBU calcs from ianh's spreadsheet), almost exactly the same IBU but half an hour shorter boil time. Is the bitterness mellowed over time of boil or should it have no real affect? I do extract, so saving half an hour when the kids are screaming helps a lot!


----------



## Yob (11/7/13)

Presumably you will pick up more of the flavour profile as well, you may be better off with a known dual purpose hop like Simcoe or such like, Im not sure of the flavour character of Warrior personally but would be cautious about a 30 min addition with the descriptors of it I have read.


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (11/7/13)

Thanks Yob, I am actually looking to use Magnum (which I've read is a fairly clean, smooth bittering hop) in a lager and whilst trying to find out the info above, I found this thread about Warrior, so I was trying to stay on topic


----------



## rehab (11/7/13)

I recently did a BIPA (Wookey Jack) and subbed the Magnum for Warrior and the late hops shined brightly. I would definitely use again.

Warrior is Bawse h34r:

Edit: it was added @ 90mins for bittering.


----------



## carniebrew (11/7/13)

I've used Warrior as my bittering addition with only a 30 minute boil, in an APA I brewed back in early January. Looking at my tasting notes, I finished the last of the bottles in late April, and noted that it still had a 'vegatative' harshness that I hadn't noticed in my other brews. It's the only time I've noted that, and the only time I've used Warrior for anything other than 60m, so that might tell you something.

As for whether you like Warrior as a late addition, it's gonna come down to your personal preference in the end, take a look at this thread: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/what-do-warrior-hops-smell-taste-like-243962/

2nd poster says he used it as a flavour addition in an APA and "it was good", the very next poster says he wishes he'd left it out of his late additions as it "has a harshness and almost astringency to its flavor".


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/10/15)

I'm debating as to what hops I have on hand to make a Saison. Looking at Warrior, never used it before. After reading this its now my 60min addition for the brew. 2 X serves of Hallertauer Mittlelfrueh at 1min/ flame out. I may, probably opt for some other late hop :unsure: never used Hallertauer either.

Anyone?


----------



## luggy (21/10/15)

Id use either for a 60min, wouldnt bother with a late hop addition, you want the yeast characteristics to be the star of the beer


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/10/15)

For a 38lt brew that works out:
40g Warrior at 60 min.

This brewing is getting better and easier! :lol:


----------

